# The Wright Way



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *The Wright Way*
> 
> While Dorell Wright certainly had his moments in Tuesday's exhibition loss to the Pistons, such performances won't offer the answers truly needed from the third-year swingman.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/

I agree with Ira. I want to see how Wright would fit in playing next to Shaq and Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

good call. Considering it doesnt seem like Posey is going to be playing much in the preseason either, they might as well start Wright or have him be first sub in for Walker so he gets as much a chance to play with Shaq and Wade as possible. Im sure he hasnt had much of a chance to play with either of them yet.

The kid is good - just needs a chance. Please Pat, for the future of this organization you gotta just give him a shot.


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

I sub in Dorell for Wade in NBA 2k7 and no one expects I would do good with him. But he out "Wright" owns.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Dorrell Wright needs a decent year to gain more confidence(not that he does'nt have) and could be the fresh athletic spark plug that Miami need in this post championship year.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

What are the outlooks for him... will Riley ever play him decent minutes? Wade needs rest, keep him at 20-25 min per game for the first couple of months... that would sure open the door for Wright. But will he ever be more than human victory cigar this year?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

More on Dorell


> *Wright adapts to defensive role*
> By Chris Perkins
> Palm Beach Post Staff Writer
> Saturday, October 14, 2006
> ...


http://www.palmbeachpost.com/heat/content/sports/epaper/2006/10/14/a5b_heat_1014.html

This article is wrong. Dorell is 20, not 21.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

20 and ten-twelveths.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

I love Dorell and think he's destined for big things. I just wish he could get more PT.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like an early return. It would be wonderful for the Heat if he could push the oldies a little.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

> Wright or wrong?
> 
> By Chris Perkins | Wednesday, November 1, 2006, 12:17 AM
> 
> ...


http://www.palmbeachpost.com/blogs/content/shared-blogs/palmbeach/Heat/index.html


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Im not looking too far into. Could be a conditioning thing. Could've been about testing Quinn. I think D-Wright will get his.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Damn... another great performance (as seen through the stats)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

hmmm - interesting that Pat let Wright guard Iverson - who he kept scoreless for 10 minutes and is arguably one of the quickest guys in the league, when he said he had issues with inserting Wright in against Duhon, Hinrich, Gordon because of their perceived quickness....

Ladies and Gentleman THIS.DOES.NOT.MAKE.SENSE


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> SKOLNICK: It's the Wright time for the kid
> 
> Published November 8, 2006
> 
> ...


More here...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

DW1 makes the sportscenter top 10 at #3 with the behind the back feed to Walker


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

The kid played great... he was really good. I can see him and Wade getting some burn in the backcourt together. That will be one big, strong, athletic hell of a backcourt in the future.


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

Dorrel wright is doing good. I hope he eats away more of Antoine walkers time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *NEW DW*
> 
> Wade couldn't resist a jab at teammate Dorell Wright. When the media approached Wade, he said, "You guys should be talking to the `New D.W.' He is a star in the making."
> 
> Wright replied: "He has got to stop that stuff. It has got to go away."


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-spheat10nov10,0,216178.story?coll=sfla-sports-front

:biggrin:


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Playing time is there now... keep it up Wright. For a rookie (well, almost), he's doing great.


----------



## Rudiculous (Oct 11, 2006)

Wrights stats were ok tonight... but the highlight film shows him getting burned a couple of times. How did he do? Did he play like some starts might be in store?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Rudiculous said:


> Wrights stats were ok tonight... but the highlight film shows him getting burned a couple of times. How did he do? Did he play like some starts might be in store?


He got his first career double-double. He's still learning. It's not how he plays-If Shimmy keeps up his play some starts for Dorell WILL be in store.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Just talked to a friend, who said he played horrible!

What kind of player can he become... are we talking Andre Iguadala?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I think we're all expecting TMac here  Well he's got great ball handling skills-he's supposed to grow to be 6-10 to 6-11, and he's got freaky athletic skills. I'm hoping for a guy that'd be similiar to a prime Grant Hill (but no injuries). A guy who can get you 20ppg and 9 rpg despite being a SF.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I think we're all expecting TMac here  Well he's got great ball handling skills-he's supposed to grow to be 6-10 to 6-11, and he's got freaky athletic skills. I'm hoping for a guy that'd be similiar to a prime Grant Hill (but no injuries). A guy who can get you 20ppg and 9 rpg despite being a SF.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

His rebounding numbers have been surprising. I'm waiting to see him assert himself as a scorer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

RebelSun said:


> His rebounding numbers have been surprising. I'm waiting to see him assert himself as a scorer.


He's only 20, give him time. That part of his game will come but right now he's been focusing on rebounding and playing defense. Riley told him if he wanted playing time, he'd have to do it by rebounding and playing defense and so far he's done that. Especially rebounding.

At this stage in his career, his points will come off of fast breaks and spot up jump shots. As his game and body matures, he'll become a better and more reliable scorer.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

> He's only 20, give him time. That part of his game will come but right now he's been focusing on rebounding and playing defense. Riley told him if he wanted playing time, he'd have to do it by rebounding and playing defense and so far he's done that. Especially rebounding.


I think its the right way to ease a young player in to the game. Rudy Gay is an excample of a player who's asked to do to much i Memphis right now. It was great to see Wright with minutes and rebounds and _ZERO_ turnovers tonight.

Let him grow as a Iggy/Marion type of player for now... then he can slowly work on his T-Mac/Odom play as he gets comfortable.

(On a side note: Grizzlies can affort to let Gay try and do too much, as they aren't going anywhere this year anyways, and loosing might be the better option for them, as Gay/Gasol/Oden could be a trio for the ages).


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Dorrell has officially found a niche, which is the best news for him. 

his rebounding is going to keep on the floor for consistent minutes, and while on the floor, it will give him a chance to work on the rest of his game. 

He is getting on court training, and could finally show what he has.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dorell had a very nice game tonight...very good on the boards and had a few nice buckets. didn't play that well on defense, he let Morrison/Carroll/Wallace get alot of points on him, but I guess I somewhat expect that from an inexperienced player like Dorell...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

SD - Can u PM me that picture of Wright in ur avatar? Looks awesome!

DW1 seemed to have a nice line tonight. 6 points, 14 rebounds and 2 assists, 2-4 fg is good no matter how u look at it. He still seems quite passive on offense but his time will come. I love the chemistry Wade and Dorrell have.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BG44 said:


> SD - Can u PM me that picture of Wright in ur avatar? Looks awesome!
> 
> DW1 seemed to have a nice line tonight. 6 points, 14 rebounds and 2 assists, 2-4 fg is good no matter how u look at it. He still seems quite passive on offense but his time will come. I love the chemistry Wade and Dorrell have.





















Can you caption this one with........BAAAAALLLLLLLLIN!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> -- If Dorell Wright continues to start, he could challenge for the team lead in rebounds. He has 27 the past two games, joking how he's fighting off Udonis Haslem for the caroms.
> 
> -- Wright, making his second consecutive start at small forward in place of Walker, established a career rebounding high for the second consecutive night, with 14 Saturday after grabbing 13 Friday against the Magic. "It's one of the things Pat told me to focus on if I want to be on the court,'' Wright said.


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/

If Dorell keeps this up, he will become our leading rebounder.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

When adding up the numbers of all games that Dorrell gets over 20 minutes in a game, he averages this:

30.7 mins, 8.1pts, 8.3 reb, 1.8 ast, 0.6 stl, 0.8 blk and 1 TO.

When using the games where he only plays above 30 minutes, he averages this:

36.6 mins, 11.2 pts, 9.6 reb, 2.8 ast, 0.6 stl, 1 blk and 1 TO

For a 20 year old kid who has only really played in 10 or so meaningful games...these are great projections. I hope he keeps it up, him and Wade could be a hell of a tandem.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes sir... just what I wanted to see. He isn't trying to do to much, keeps his turnovers down and hits the board hard. This will be great news for the team too... all those sory veterans will need this kind of burning young blood to get their asses moving.

Did he handle the ball from time to time? I love the way he can dive for the board and then take it coast to coast, eyeing his team mates should any be open.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

He's incredibly consistent for a young guy, it's amazing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Still not sold*
> 
> The one constant in any interview with Pat Riley is that he remains measured in his praise of Dorell Wright.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/

Riley is playing it right. Dont give the young guy to much praise. Keep Dorell grounded. That way he'll continue to work hard and not think he's secured anything just yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Some praise from Riley to Dorell


> Once he got serious, Riley said the starting job is Wright's for the duration, unless Wright proves otherwise.
> 
> ''It's his job to lose or to keep,'' Riley said. ``He's been playing very well for us. If he continues to develop, then I would say Dwyane Wade and Dorell Wright will be a good [shooting guard-small forward] combo for years to come. But it's up to him.''


http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/16165604.htm


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Some praise from Riley to Dorell
> 
> http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/16165604.htm


wow, Pat really has some confidence on this guy to even say that! :biggrin:


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Good to see... sure makes the team much more likeable when Atoine isn't starting.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> Some praise from Riley to Dorell
> 
> http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/16165604.htm


Thanks fantastic news for not only Dorrell, but Heat fans in general. Keep it up kid, ur doing great


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Loosing a few minutes in a loss... looks a bit like a bad sign to me. How did he play? Not as monsrtous on the boards either...


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Matchups and early fouls kept him off the court more than his play.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

OK, good to hear...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *The Wright plan of attack*
> [email protected]
> 
> Dorell Wright figured he was off the hook when Heat coach Pat Riley gave Dwyane Wade the assignment of guarding Kobe Bryant at Miami's Christmas Eve practice.
> ...





> *BRYANT `A BIG FAN'*
> 
> The defensive workload didn't keep Wright from being aggressive on offense. He scored six consecutive points to trigger a 27-8 run that put the Heat ahead 30-16 at the end of the first. Wright finished with 10 points, three rebounds, two blocks and two assists.
> 
> ...


http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/16318125.htm

Dorell did a great job on D yesterday. It must have been a thrill for him to play against the guy he grew up watching in L.A.

The one thing that continues to happen with Dorell is he seems to disappaer in the 2nd half after having big scoring 1st halfs.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

That may have something to do with his stamina not being at a high level just yet.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

I have to admit I was pleasantly surprised at how effective Dorell was guarding Kobe. I didn't think he was ready for that. But he did a great job and really made Kobe work, which is all you can ask.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dorrells averages in the month of December:-

28.4 Minutes
8.5 Points
5.4 Rebounds
2.0 Assists
0.5 Steals
0.8 Blocks
1.2 Turnovers
41% Field Goals
74% Free Throws


Dorrells career Starters Average

28.4 Minutes
9.3 Points
6.8 Rebounds
2.1 Assists
45% Field Goals
25% Three Point Field Goals
79% Free Throws


For essentially a rookie, those are some fantastic averages, and it proves hes no fluke. Next year assuming Dorrell keeps his starters position he should be around 13 and 8 a game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell had a rough couple of weeks there but now he's back to playing like he did when he was 1st inserted into the starting lineup.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If we're completely healthy in the playoffs, you think Riley will be willing to play him over Walker?


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Smithian said:


> If we're completely healthy in the playoffs, you think Riley will be willing to play him over Walker?


We were on the road against a good team without our two superstars tonight in a game we needed and Walker STILL only got 10 minutes. Riley has already made the decision to go with Dorell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> If we're completely healthy in the playoffs, you think Riley will be willing to play him over Walker?


God I hope so. 

Seeing as how Antoine's minutes keep decreasing, it wouldnt surprise me, especially if Walker is still playing the way he is now.


----------

